

Tell HN: The conference I organized is livestreaming 7 new startups - auston

Last September I started to put together a conference for startups because FOWA left Miami - we're launching 7 new companies today &#38; have 8 AWESOME speakers tomorrow!<p>We've got some awesome judges including Charlie O'Donnell from first round, Andrew Warner &#38; Paul Hontz from startup Foundry.<p>Come check it out - http://superconf.net/live<p>Thanks!
======
auston
link: <http://superconf.net>

